# Mixed bits and pieces



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

P = Painted (ranges from basecoated up to fully detailed), UP = Unpainted, U = Undercoated

1x Hellbrute (P) Sprayed in metallic blue, no loss of detail.
6x Chosen (P)
1x Chaos Lord (P)
1x Biker Sergeant (P)
9x Wracks (P)
1x Haemonculus (P)
2x Sphinxes (P, U) Both come with all parts to make both types, the spare parts not in picture are on sprues. One just basecoated, one half painted very well.
1x Casket of Souls (P)
10x Tru-Scale Marines (P)
1x Battle Magic Cards
3x Soul Grinders (P) 1 matte red, 1 glossy red and 1 matte blue.
1x Tomb Scorpion (UP)
1x Tomb King (P)
1x Lich Priest (U)
12x Tomb King Chariots (P)
6x Dire Wolves (UP) 1 Undercoated black, 5 unpainted.
3x Scratch Built Chariots of Tzeentch (U) Both chariots have the symbol of Tzeentch on their upper surface. The third chariot is completely unpainted.
1x Daemon Prince (P)

Feel free to make offers, they're going on ebay in the next month. Pics will follow as I can be bothered to add them.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Phone takes shite pictures so I'm going to buy a camera. Will have pics up later once I've bought one.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Pics as requested! if anyone wants Pics of anything else, please ask!


----------

